# Putain de 's'



## rezba (6 Juin 2005)

J'ai un ami qui s'appelle Gildas. Je le connais peu, mais je l'aime bien. C'est un ami en ce sens. Mais je le connais peu. Je ne sais même pas comment on prononce son nom, en fait.
On dit Gildasse, comme une tignasse ?
Ou on dit Gilda, comme si on gobait le "s" ?
J'en sais rien.
Je lui demanderais bien, mais j'ose pas.
Il est susceptible, Gildas. Une ou deux fois, j'ai déconné sur des trucs qui lui tenaient à c½ur, ça lui a pas plu. Oh putain ! J'ai vu que ça rigolait pas. Il dégaine à une de ces vitesses, ça fuse !
C'est un _fighter_, aussi, faut dire. Un _gamer_, quoi.
Je connais pas trop de gamers, en fait. J'ai des potes qui font joujou un peu, mais comme ils savent que je m'en cogne royalement, ils m'en parlent pas trop.
J'ai joué, faut pas croire, hein ! Super longtemps ! Mais pas sur mes bécanes.
Bon, bref.

Gildas,  je le voie un peu comme ça. Un joueur, genre un chevalier. 
C'est breton, Gildas, vous le saviez ?
Ça lui va bien, Gildas, comme prénom.
Il est breton. Mon ami. Comme son prénom. Bon, le Gildas qu'a été canonisé, c'était pas un drôle. Plutôt du genre moine chieur. 
J'ai lu des trucs, sur lui, putain, il rigolait pas, le Gildas. Le sage, on l'appelait. Gildas le Sage. _The Wize_. Parce qu'il est celte, hein, il est pas breton. Irlandais, si vous voulez tout savoir. Ça vient de Gwelt. Ça veut dire chevelure. Enfin, tignasse. C'est ce qui me fait dire qu'on dit Gildasse. 
Ceci dit, Gildasse, écrit comme ça, ça existe aussi. Donc si y'a les deux, c'est qu'on doit dire Gilda. D'ailleurs, au féminin, on dit Gilda. 
Ah oui, parce que je vous l'ai pas dit, mais c'est un prénom mixte, Gildas. Ça fait aussi bien fille que garçon. C'est pas pratique pour l'affirmation de la sexuation quand t'es ado, mais c'est comme ça. 
Si en plus d'être breton, t'as une sacré tignasse, on te prend pour une gonzesse rapide. Et là-bas, ils sont pas homophobes, mais _tout comme_, comme disait mon oncle. Paix à son âme. Le cairn fier. Chez moi on dit un cairn. Chez Gildas on dit un kern. C'est quasi pareil. Sauf que les kern, ils peuvent être un peu cimentés tandis que les cairns non, et que les cairns, ils sont tous géodésiques, tandis que les kern, non. Faut dire que y'a pas beaucoup de montagnes très hautes, en Armorique, donc indiquer l'altitude, c'est pas vital, non plus.
Le Saint Gildas en question, il dénonçait l'oppression des peuples et tout ça. Et il en appelait à la fierté nationale britonne, aussi. Genre à dénoncer les corrompus, vous voyez ? Il a écrit un bouquin. Un pamphlet contre la royauté. _De Excidio Britanniae_. En résumé, ça fait "_regardez comme ma patrie meurt, depuis que le roi corrompu a vendu les royaumes du Nord, les terres de mes frères, à ces sales saxons impies honnis de Dieu et des hommes_". Ah il y va pas de main morte avec le dos de la cuillère à sucre. Comme il les cassent !
Bon, et comme il est super connu, qu'on l'appelle Gildas le sage, qu'il est super respecté et tout, le Roi il lui dit rien, il lui dit juste : "_Bon, tu me les casses, Gildas, alors file où j'vais t'donner d'l'élan_".
Du coup, Gildasse, il se casse, et le voila dans l'Armorique. Peinard. Genre vers le début du 6° siècle. 
A cette époque-là, y'avait pas des masses de restos où tu pouvais bouffer une araignée-mayonnaise un dimanche à 3 heures de l'aprèm, moi je vous le dit.
Le reste, j'ai pas tout compris, il a aussi écrit une _doctrine des latrines émérites_, où il s'insurge contre les gyrovagues. Alors je sais pas si il s'insurge contre les gyrophares, comme s'il dénonçait les violences policières. Ou alors les sirènes des flics de l'époque qui l'empêchaient de ronquer (parce qu'une fois qu'il a été en Bretagne, il en a plus branlé une, pas besoin de vous faire un dessin), ou alors qu'il était contre les surfeurs qui faisaient des tourbillons. Je sais pas. Anti-flic, antisocial ou anti-djeunes, je sais pas.
En tout cas, ce Gildas qui aimait pas les moines maraudeurs, c'est un des patrons de la région de Vannes. 
L'Abbaye Saint Gildas de Rhuys.











Pas Saint-Gildas-des-bois près de Nantes, hein, Saint-Gildas-de-Rhuys. C'est de là que ça vient.
L'abbaye est toute belle, non ? Et pourtant, elle est même pas classée Monument Historique. Pas assez originale. Pourtant elle est vieille. Première nef construite vers 536, église actuelle reconstruite à la charnière du XI° et du XII° siecle. Mélange d'époques. C'était bien proportionné, mais pas très folichon, à cette heure-là. Abbaye des Bénédictins de la congrégation de Saint-Maur, aujourd'hui Abbaye des S½urs de la charité de Saint-louis, l'Abbaye de Saint-Gildas de Rhuys est toujours habitée par les curés.
Des curettes, en l'occurrence.

Je connais pas le coin, hein, mais je l'imagine bien. 
Le bled, Saint-Gildas-de-Rhuys, a fait l'objet d'une publication et d'un inventaire complet des services de.... l'inventaire, justement. Dans la base Mérimée, la base unifiée des monuments historiques français, y'a pas moins de 37 "éléments immobiliers" (des bâtiments, des maisons, des portes, des croix, des dolmens, des éléments de façade), 96 "objets mobiliers" (des statues, des tableaux, des ornements, des dalles funéraires, essentiellement des trucs religieux), et pour aller avec tout ça, une bonne trentaine d'illustrations des richesses patrimoniales de ce charmant bled breton. Dont une très correcte photo NB encapsulée dans 65 kilos de jipeg, de, je vous le donne Émile, des nonnes de la charité de l'autre cinglé qui se baladent sur la plage. Ben voyons.





Ça doit être catho, là-bas, je vous raconte pas. Je connais pas, hein, j'y ai jamais mis les pieds. Mais entre les photos, les notices d'objets ou de bâtiments, et tout le reste des trucs produits par l'Inventaire, on se fait facile une idée de ce à quoi ça ressemble. Des falaises meurtrières en granit déchiré. De la verdure _everywhere_. 1431 âmes, à ce que dit le recensement de 1999. Un peu plus aujourd'hui, vu le taux de croissance de la décennie nonante.
Il doit y avoir quelque chose comme une quinzaine de croix recensées. Des monumentales, des remarquables par leur façon, ou l'artiste qui l'a exécutée, ou un motif original. Sans compter les croix de cimetière. Une bonne dizaine aussi, avec les dalles funéraires. Trois ou quatre églises, en sus de l'abbaye qui nous occupe. _Charming_.

Et des bénédictines qui se baladent sur la plage.
Nues sous leur habit, qui sait? Peut-être qu'y a des mignonnes, roses et gaies. Et des vieilles morues pour t'empêcher de t'en approcher, des fois que t'aurais des folies dans la tête. Etre ado là-bas, ça doit payer !
T'es pas loin de Vannes. T'es à la campagne. T'as tes potes, ils ont des bécanes aussi, comme toi. Tu vas au bord des falaises, tu dragues les gonzesses. Ou alors y'en a pas ce jour-là, t'es juste avec les potes et tu mates les nonnes qui passent. Et tu déconnes. 
"Ah ouais, putain, l'autre, regarde, la troisième, là, ah, je me la r'trousserais bien contre la falaise"
T'es content. T'es tout empourpré. Y'a l'air marin qui te fouette, l'iode qui te saoule. 
Bon, je dis ça, mais mon ami Gildas au sujet duquel je me pose des questions de prononciation, je sais pas de quel coin il est en Bretagne. Enfin, j'ai su, mais j'en ai plus la souvenance.
Et je connais pas son adolescence non plus. Je le connais pas assez pour ça.

A Saint-Gildas-de-Rhuys, y'a pas que des trucs chrétiens, y'a aussi des plans néolithiques pas mal, visiblement. Des dolmens, une allée couverte. Y'a des gens qui vivent là-bas depuis des lustres. Dans la dévotion. 
Dans le néolithique, ils ont du en chier, mais après J.C. (Jules césar, pas l'autre, hein), y'a une une période peinarde, visiblement. Vu le trésor amassé.
Pas trop emmerdés par les grands-bretons, ils étaient tous grands-bretons à un degré ou à un autre. La seule grande différence, c'était la dévotion. Ils étaient complètement allumés. On sait pas trop pourquoi. Peut-être à force de se prendre le soleil couchant tout rouge dans la vue. On sait pas, c'est un mystère scientifique, mais toujours est-il qu'ils étaient tous à grenouiller dans les bénitiers.
Mon pote Gildas, il a les cheveux courts. C'est le seul Gildas que j'connaisse, en fait. Vous en connaissez, vous, des Gildas ? Si je le connaissais mieux, je me poserais pas cette question.
Si vous en connaissez, ça vous ennuierait pas trop de leur demander ?
Si on le prononce, ce put... de


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2005)

Y'a des mecs, comme ça, quand ils chient des threads ; on a l'impression qu'ils ont plusieurs vies au compteur....    ... Et puis ; il y a les autres.............


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

Ah ce que je vois on s'amuse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2005)

.... C'est bizarre, aussi... ty'a des mecs, on a plaisir à les lire, et pas d'autres....   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iTof (6 Juin 2005)

ben, je connaissais également un Gildas, d'origine bretonne par sa mère, avec qui j'ai fait aussi quelques "400 coups".
> on ne prononçait pas le "s" final.

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

Ici en Belgique on aurait tendance ...
Comme Anvers


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2005)

Ouh pitin© ! C'est long à lire !   Il est à craindre que certains abandonnent avant la fin. 


Tout ça, c'est à cause de ce nouveau trio de bretons tous verts. 
Et moi qui voulait me coucher tôt !    J'ai plus vingt ans, non plus. 

A ce propos-de-mouton, y s'rait pas en train de me traiter de vieux, l'insulaire ? :mouais::sick::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ouh pitin©
> 
> A ce propos-de-mouton, y s'rait pas en train de me traiter de vieux, l'insulaire ? :mouais::sick::love:



Fuck wit! Comme disent nos "amis" anglos-saxons... Mais c'est toi qui voit... :love:


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2005)

C'est bon, l'Inventaire, quand même. Ils font un super boulot, ces gens-là. Je les adore.
Ça me fait du bien, de parler d'eux, parce que des proses comme ça, sans eux, je peux pas en pondre. 
Y'a si peu de gens qui connaissent leur boulot. Avec les nouvelles technologies, ils commencent juste à avoir une visibilité intéressante. A pouvoir faire connaître leur mission.
Ce sont des scientifiques, de terrain. Ils sont pour la plupart en poste en région, dans une des 25 DRAC de France. Les directions régionales des affaires culturelles, les services déconcentrés du Ministère de la Culture.
Enfin, ils étaient. Un âne bâté du Poitou a décidé qu'il fallait décentraliser une nouvelle fois. Il y connaissait à peu près rien à rien, mais il voulait remplir les régions françaises avec des compétences. Il a demandé à son Ministre de la Culture, un type qui maintenant se les roule à Venise pour le compte du désespéré de Billancourt. Trop dur, comme vie. Et l'autre ancien patron de Pompidou, comme il avait les chocottes de ses patrimoniaux, et que le spectacle vivant, il pouvait pas trop y toucher, du fait que le médèfe avait mis le feu à l'intermitence en continu, il a choisi de décentraliser l'inventaire. 240 agents, au bas mot ! Une économie pour l'Etat, je vous dis pas !
Donc mes camarades de l'Inventaire, les voilà sous compétence des régions depuis incessament sous peu. Lesquelles régions n'ont aucune idée de ce à quoi ces gens-là s'affairent, et de ce que sont leurs affaires.
Pauvres d'eux. Tenez bon, les zamis !


----------



## dool (6 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ami qui s'appelle Gildas. [...]
> Si on le prononce, ce put... de



Je pense qu'il va te répondre assez vite  



Admiration suprême a Toi Grand Maître


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ici en Belgique on aurait tendance ...
> Comme Anvers


 Ah non ! 

Là je te coupe, on prononce le 's' de Anvers  en Gelbique mais par exemple on dit "BruSSelles" et pas BruXelles dans la prononciation...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2005)

Pour en revenir à l'S qui met notre éducateur spécialisé mal à l'aise, j'ai une info, qui n'a pas prétention à faire office de vérité universelle, mais reflète simplement l'état de mes connaissances : Je connais quelques co-péninsulaires prénommés comme ton ami, pour la plupart de souche bretonne, quoi que quelques armoricains (il reste un peu de sang gaëlique en pays vannetais) figurent aussi dans le tableau. Tous ceux que j'ai entendu énoncer leur prénom prononcent l'S final.

Quant à la ferveur catholique qui t'intrigue tant, nous la devons aux évêques de Tours qui sévissaient au quatrième siècle, et qui ont fait passer au fil de l'épée par leurs soudards, tout qui ne se convertissait pas à leur foi. Cette opération, vu les fortes convictions des populations autochtones, a transformé l'Armorique en un vaste quasi désert, avant qu'elle ne soit repeuplée par les bretons fuyant les invasions saxonnes dans les deux siècles suivants. C'est comme ça que l'Armorique, terre gaëlle et gaëlique, est devenue la Bretagne, terre brittone et catholique.

Toutefois, précisons que les saxons ne l'ont pas emportés en paradi, car cinq siècle plus tard, l'armée normande du duc William (connu chez nous sous le nom de Guillaume le conquérant), cette armée normande, disais-je, était composée à 80% de ... bretons, eh oui, ces parmis ces normands qui ont tyranisés les saxons au détour de l'an mille et dans les siècles suivants, huit sur dix étaient bretons.

Dernière précision sur la "mixité" des prénoms bretons, elle n'est souvent que d'usage, pas de principe le plus souvent. Par exemple, on trouve aujourd'hui beaucoup de "Gaëlle" au féminin, alors que Gaël est un prénom qui n' PAS de féminin. Pour Gildas, je ne sais pas, mais ...


----------



## bouilla (6 Juin 2005)

Vous avez lu vous ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez lu vous ?


 Bah attend, c'est super intéressant...


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

Mon Cher Rezba,

Permet moi de te confirmer que l'on ne prononce pas le "S" final, au même titre que l'on ne prononce pas le "s" d'un Francois.

A ceci pret qu'il y a plusieurs prononciation et orthographe selon les regions de bretagne.

Etant du morbihan, tout pret de St Gildas de Rhuys justement, là ou l'aut plouc est allé se reposer peinard aux frais de la princesse, on ne le prononce pas dans cette micro region.

On trouve des Gilda (normalement reservé aux femmes)
On trouve des Gildas (sans prononcer le S)
On trouve des Gildas (avé le S, y'en a un peu plus j'vous le met quand meme ?)
Et pis on trouve des fois des Gildasse (parait il, je n'en ai jamais croisé)

St Gildas de Rhuys, charmante petite "ville". En fait il s'agit plutôt d'un bourg, son église est... comme toute les églises... chiante pour un paien comme moi 
Mais c'est un coin très sympathique, du moins hors saison. Car la ou le bas blesse, c'est que ce bourg doit voir sa population multipliée par 100 voir 1,000 et peut etre meme 10,000 sans probleme l'été. Les maisons sont pour la plupart des residences secondaires.

Ceci dit on trouve des petits coins charmant et qui restent typique d'un bourg morbihanais, la place de l'eglise avec son traditionel café bordé par des maisons serrées et dans le style propre a ces villes de bord de mer.
Je mettrais en premier le site du "Grand Mont", falaise dressée plein sud face a la mer toute fraiche sortie du Golfe du Morbihan. Les jours de beau l'on peut appercevoir l'Ile d'Houat, l'Ile d'Hoedic (prononcer Eudique), Belle ile, l'Ile de Méaban, Piriac ou Le Croisic même.
Et seul les connaisseurs pouvaient trouver dans cette ballade du Grand Mont la statue de St Gildas dressé face a la mer. Je dis pouvaient car les travaux ont facilité cette recherche 
Mais je garde quelques secrets pour moi dans ce coin qui m'est cher, comme le rocher de l'indien.

Les amoureux de Paris en bottes caoutchoux et ciré jaune par dessus leur pull marin (persuadés qu'ils font couleurs locales) trouveront quand meme leur content, en baissant un peu le nez, ils trouveront des restes d'hydrocarbures de l'Erika.

Et puis il reste quelques petites plages "privées" coincées entre 2 bouts de la falaise que les touristes ne savent pas comment rejoindre et qui font notre bonheur lors de fêtes inoubliables pendant ces nuits d'été.

Voila mon ami, tu sais maintenant que mon "s" ne se prononce pas, et t'en connais p'tet un peu plus sur la region si chere a mes yeux.
Et puis si ca peut te rassurer, tu n'es pas le seul a poser la question


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ami qui s'appelle Gildas. ...
> C'est un _fighter_, aussi, faut dire. Un _gamer_, quoi...



Je sais qui c'est, je sais qui c'est nananèreuhhh  :love:

Bassou, en route vers la Gloire et au-delààààà :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez lu vous ?


Ça va pas la tête ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bla bla bla


salut gildace, huh baman


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2005)

Ju'te une que'tion en pa''ant... on prononce 'aint Gilda' de Rhuy ? ou de Rhuyssssse?


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

rhuysssssse


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> rhuysssssse


 
la logique bretonne 'ans doute.

Mer'i Ba''man


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le début j'attendais Bassman !!
> :love:



Alors voilà. on Dit BaSSman ou Ba'man?


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

En plus maintenant ça nous fait un *GILDAS*  à moto...      :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> En plus maintenant ça nous fait un *GILDAS*  à moto...      :love:



Gildasamoto, un japonais ?


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2005)

Non, gildahamoto. C'est japonais aussi. Comme sa moto. 

(t'avais une mobylette pour aller draguer sur les falaises, bass ?  :rateau: )


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

Oui mais une moto marine, c'est encore plus classe bien que ca ai jamais vraiment marché 

Pour les ignorants, c'est ca une moto marine :






Vivement cet été que j'en refasse avec un pote :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais une moto marine, c'est encore plus classe bien que ca ai jamais vraiment marché
> 
> Pour les ignorants, c'est ca une moto marine :
> 
> ...



Y a une différence avec un scooter des mers ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

Bien sur que voui 

Le scooter de mer a un bras oscillant, et tu est debout une fois lancé (au demarrage tu poses le bassin sur la planche ou tes pieds seront une fois parti. Gaffe aux burnes au depart car la turbine est juste la dessous )


----------



## mado (6 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y a une différence avec un scooter des mers ?


 
ce doit être comme pour les poissons... un nom pour la méditerranée et un nom pour l'océan 

edit : j'avais pas lu bassman..


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur que voui
> 
> Le scooter de mer a un bras oscillant, et tu est debout une fois lancé (au demarrage tu poses le bassin sur la planche ou tes pieds seront une fois parti. Gaffe aux burnes au depart car la turbine est juste la dessous )



Ah non, ça c'est le jet ski. Le scooter de mer c'est le truc de ta photo


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

Nop. Jet ski, jet a bras et scooter des mers c'est pareil. Moto marine c'est l'autre, des fois y'en a qui l'appelle jet ski aussi a la limite.


----------



## Bilbo (6 Juin 2005)

Cherchez l'erreur. 

 

À+


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Cherchez l'erreur.
> 
> 
> 
> À+



LA casquette...


----------



## dool (6 Juin 2005)

la bave...dans la premiere elle file vers l'arriere et sur la deuxieme elle tombe sur le clavier!


----------



## Hamster de combat (6 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ouh pitin© ! C'est long à lire !   Il est à craindre que certains abandonnent avant la fin.


Gagné :rateau:


----------



## lumai (6 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ouh pitin© ! C'est long à lire !   Il est à craindre que certains abandonnent avant la fin.



Non non... En lisant bien droit en diagonal on peut arriver à la fin !
Si si !
Je témoigne


----------



## danar (6 Juin 2005)

Et Carpentras, on prononce le "s" ? :rateau:


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Gagné :rateau:



Toi, file réviser !


----------



## Bilbo (6 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi, file réviser !


Tu es un vrai père quand il n'est pas encore tard. 

À+


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2005)

Au fait, je le dis suite à une question tout ce qu'il y a de plus privée :

Les photos qui illustrent le propos sont toutes petites parce que si on clique dessus, on les a en grand format. Enfin, toutes sauf une.


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

D'ailleurs la derniere avec le bord de mer n'est pas du tout prise a Saint gildas mais a St jacques (commune concomitante certes mais c'pas la meme quand meme)


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2005)

Ça me fait marrer que tu connaisses si bien ce coin, je ne l'espérais pas !


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2005)

Bah c'est mon pays la bas, intarrissable sur tout ce qui le touche, a defaut d'y avoir vecu a plein temps, j'y ai passé toutes mes vacances, jours feriés, WE dès que mes parents pouvaient descendre, etc... J'y ai aussi fait toutes les "conneries" qu'un gamin, puis ado peut rêver (mettre en vente un chateau classé monument historique, et plein d'autres trucs inavouables )

Et dès que je peux le faire, je vais enfin vivre la bas, chez moi.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

Intel in'ide


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2005)

Quel con ce 'upermoquette!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2005)

Tu trouves ça drôle d'écrire 'upermoquette sans ' JPMi'' ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

du bol que c'est pas un sujet sur le "u"


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> du bol que c'est pas un sujet sur le "u"



"Quelle tache!"
_Monica Lewinsky_


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

ce ''jet gli''e


----------



## Bilbo (7 Juin 2005)

[QUOTE=''permoquette]ce ''jet gli''e[/QUOTE]
Normal, t' e' le 'péciali'te de ce genre de conneries.  (O' comment garder le me''age intiligible, balai'e, hein ?) 

À+


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2005)

comme ce sujet est dédié a Bassman, on pourrait le transférer à la MGZ, pour que ça soit lui qui soit obligé de le modérer, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> comme ce sujet est dédié a Bassman, on pourrait le transférer à la MGZ, pour que ça soit lui qui soit obligé de le modérer, non ?









haaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!      

c'est donc bass  ton cop's gilda (s , sse)


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

chiche ! léopal


----------



## Bilbo (7 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> comme ce sujet est dédié a Bassman, on pourrait le transférer à la MGZ, pour que ça soit lui qui soit obligé de le modérer, non ?


T'es vraiment un enfoiré.  Je vote pour.   

À+


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2005)

On feeeeeeerme


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Normal, t' e' le 'péciali'te de ce genre de connerie*s*.  (O' comment garder le me''age intiligible, balai'e, hein ?)



Tu cherche le ban toi?


----------



## Bilbo (7 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On feeeeeeerme


Finalement, je vote contre. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (7 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherche le ban toi?


Parfoi', mais là, qu'e't ce que j'ai fait ? 

À+


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Parfoi', mais là, qu'e't ce que j'ai fait ?
> 
> À+



Lui ? Il cherche les coups. C'est parce qu'il s'emmerde. On en discute souvent, on se dit qu'on devrait le remettre modo. De rumeurs, par exemple. Ou de réagissez.

Bilbo, Intel In'ide ! 


Bon, on tran'fert, non ? Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai compris de vos réactions. Pis la MGZ, ça leur fera de la lecture.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juin 2005)

'ympa ce déménagement


----------



## Bilbo (7 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> on se dit qu'on devrait le remettre modo. De rumeurs, par exemple.


:affraid: 





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ou de réagissez.


:affraid: :affraid:





			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> 'ympa ce déménagement


C'est tout propre par ici, tout calme. 

  

À+


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

c'est ça la cave alors ???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça la cave alors ???




donc, c'est la cave ici ?


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

on dirait bien...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout propre par ici, tout calme.



Ca sent quand meme un peu les pieds et la pizza d'il y a 3 jours nan?


----------



## Bilbo (7 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent quand meme un peu les pieds et la pizza d'il y a 3 jours nan?


Tu cherche le ban toi? 

  

À+


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherche le ban toi?
> 
> 
> 
> À+




tu oublies le *S...   *_tu dois le faire exprès... _


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherche le ban toi?
> 
> 
> 
> À+



Bah je veux bien un ban de 15 jour' grato', je par' en vacance'


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah je veux bien un ban de 15 jour' grato', je par' en vacance'



15 jour'...  :affraid:  t'e' malade...  :  

tu devrai' aller 'aluer notre ami cor'e...


----------



## Bilbo (7 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu oublies le *S...   *_tu dois le faire exprès... _


Ouai' heu l'aut' heh.  J'ai fait un copier/coller du message de jpmiss. :bebe:

:rateau:

À+


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ouai' heu l'aut' heh.  J'ai fait un copier/coller du message de jpmiss. :bebe:
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> À+



   flémard...


----------



## Bilbo (7 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> flémard...


Pt'et ben. 

Heu ils sont où les gamerz ? 

C'est parce qu'il y a les soûlaud du Bar qui crient sous leurs fenêtres qu'ils se terrent ? 

À+

P.S. Je rappelle, par pure précaution, que ce n'est pas moi qui ai organisé cette expé (z'avez vu ? j'parle déjà le dialecte du coin :style: ) mais un violet dont je tairai le nom tant il est vrai qu'il est des contrées où il ne faut pas réveiller la bête qui dort.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Roh punaise... j'en ai mal au crâne de cette diarrhée. Il est prolixe l'archiviste. Tout ça pour un S qu'on écrit à la limite mais qu'on n'est que rarement amené à prononcer à l'écrit 

Cela dit, belle performance  Et les autres : OUSTE ! Allez jouer aux billes sur l'autoroute. C'est pas un floododrôme ici...   Z'avez pas de conversation à vos tables ? :mouais:


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> comme ce sujet est dédié a Bassman, on pourrait le transférer à la MGZ, pour que ça soit lui qui soit obligé de le modérer, non ?


 Celui que je connais il s'appelle MGildaZ
et de toutes façons, sur la fin il prononce plus trés bien, tellement qu'il a abusé du chouchen.

(boisson pour touriste, je sais, mais z'aviez qu'à inventer un truc local, buvable et original   )


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Roh punaise... j'en ai mal au crâne de cette diarrhée. Il est prolixe l'archiviste. Tout ça pour un S qu'on écrit à la limite mais qu'on n'est que rarement amené à prononcer à l'écrit
> 
> Cela dit, belle performance  Et les autres : OUSTE ! Allez jouer aux billes sur l'autoroute. C'est pas un floododrôme ici...   Z'avez pas de conversation à vos tables ? :mouais:



Ben je faisais juste un tour par là, y'avait de la lumière


----------



## Bilbo (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez pas de conversation à vos tables ? :mouais:


Ben il y a not' cardinal qui nous a proposé la virée en nous expliquant qu'il y avait un drôle d'accent ici. « Ils ne savent pas faire des "ssss" » qu'il disait, « des "ffff", oui, mais pas les "ssss" ». Nous on pensait que ce serait sympa et voilà qu'on se fait traiter et qu'on nous accueille avec du chouchen. 

Si tu regardes le journal de route de ce fil tu verras que je ne te raconte pas de carbistouilles.  Maintenant, si on dérange tu peux toujours nous envoyer chez "Unix, Linux & Open Source". Ils s'embêtent tellement là-bas qu'il ne se plaindront pas qu'on fasse un peu d'animation.   

À+

[EDIT] Ah ben zut alors, je croyais que les modos de la MGZ pouvaient modérer tous les forums jeux. :bebe: Chaton, puisque tu ne peux pas voir la feuille de route et que tu ne peux pas déplacer le fil, je t'informe que ce thread vient du Bar. Tu peux toujours demander à Baffou de nous virer, lui il peut.


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ben il y a not' cardinal qui nous a proposé la virée en nous expliquant qu'il y avait un drôle d'accent ici. « Ils ne savent pas faire des "ssss" » qu'il disait, « des "ffff", oui, mais pas les "ssss" ». Nous on pensait que ce serait sympa et voilà qu'on se fait traiter et qu'on nous accueille avec du chouchen.
> 
> Si tu regardes le journal de route de ce fil tu verras que je ne te raconte pas de carbistouilles.  Maintenant, si on dérange tu peux toujours nous envoyer chez "Unix, Linux & Open Source". Ils s'embêtent tellement là-bas qu'il ne se plaindront pas qu'on fasse un peu d'animation.
> 
> À+






On dit pas carabistouilles plutôt ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Y'a encore des gens qui postent là-bas ? Je m'étais laissé compter l'histoire d'un admin bidouilleur qui aurait créé un bot qui poste de façon aléatoire et pas trop fréquente pour donner l'illusion d'un semblant d'activité, mais je croyais que c'était un mythe...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Chic ! C'est ramasse-minettes le violet dis-donc  Finalement, ne partez pas tous !!!  bonsoir belles dames


----------



## Bilbo (8 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On dit pas carabistouilles plutôt ?


Si.  Il a fallu que j'y regarde à deux fois pour voir que j'avais loupé un "a". 

À+


----------



## macelene (8 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ben il y a not' cardinal qui nous a proposé la virée en nous expliquant qu'il y avait un drôle d'accent ici. « Ils ne savent pas faire des "ssss" » qu'il disait, « des "ffff", oui, mais pas les "ssss" ». Nous on pensait que ce serait sympa et voilà qu'on se fait traiter et qu'on nous accueille avec du chouchen.
> 
> Si tu regardes le journal de route de ce fil tu verras que je ne te raconte pas de *carbistouilles*.  Maintenant, si on dérange tu peux toujours nous envoyer chez "Unix, Linux & Open Source". Ils s'embêtent tellement là-bas qu'il ne se plaindront pas qu'on fasse un peu d'animation.
> 
> ...




*on dit Carabistouilles.... *


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Chic ! C'est ramasse-minettes le violet dis-donc  Finalement, ne partez pas tous !!!  bonsoir belles dames




Salut toi  faut vraiment descendre bas pour te voir..


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2005)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> [EDIT] Ah ben zut alors, je croyais que les modos de la MGZ pouvaient modérer tous les forums jeux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baffou ? 
Bassman, y peut pas grand chose non plus, il est bizuth. Et les bizuth, de Breizh, qui plus est, on leur donne que des pouvoirs de faux druides, au début, histoire d'être sûr que le rôdage est complet avant la mise en circulation réelle.
J'suis sûr qu'il sait même pas comment il peut déplacer ce fil ailleurs...


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Salut toi  faut vraiment descendre bas pour te voir..



T'as raison.  Il prépare son mariage. Alors il se terre. 
Du coup, je fais des efforts pour amener les filles à lui.  :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Juin 2005)

Moi le s se prononce, 'tout cas.


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2005)

Bon je vais me coucher, mais avant je me ferais bien 'u'er le 'exe...


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi le s se prononce, 'tout cas.


 Heureusement, sinon, on pourra pas dire

"il faut que tu passes là, spyro ! "





			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ...



Malow ? Un message à peine subliséminal pour toi !


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais me coucher, mais avant je me ferais bien 'u'er le 'exe...



ah bon ? ça s'use chez toi ?


----------



## Malow (8 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Malow ? Un message à peine subliséminal pour toi !




ecchcuz...cchhte wraiépondrai plus tar...cche la bouccchhhe pleine....


----------



## Bilbo (8 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'suis sûr qu'il sait même pas comment il peut déplacer ce fil ailleurs...


Et si jamais il trouve, il se fera un plaisir de nous envoyer dans "Linux ...". Et je te fiche mon billet qu'il sera tout fier de montrer à daffyb comment nous envoyer à la cave. Ces nioubs s'amusent d'un rien. 

À+


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ? ça s'use chez toi ?



'est même une 'pé'ialité...

'alut


----------



## Spyro (8 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, sinon, on pourra pas dire
> "il faut que tu passes là, spyro !"


Tu peux mieux faire  
_Et tu sais Spyro c'est pas mon vrai prénom  _


----------



## Bilbo (8 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Et tu sais Spyro c'est pas mon vrai prénom  _


Je suis sûr qu'il le sait. En revanche je crois bien qu'il se demande si ton vrai prénom prend un s ou pas. 

À+


----------



## Malow (8 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux mieux faire
> _Et tu sais Spyro c'est pas mon vrai prénom  _



Ici ce sera 'Pyro


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Et tu sais Spyro c'est pas mon vrai prénom  _



Ah bon ?????

Et....

T'es pas un dragon non plus ?


----------



## Spyro (8 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas un dragon non plus ?


Ah si quand même !
Et moi ma couleur violette c'est naturel !!


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Baffou ?
> Bassman, y peut pas grand chose non plus, il est bizuth. Et les bizuth, de Breizh, qui plus est, on leur donne que des pouvoirs de faux druides, au début, histoire d'être sûr que le rôdage est complet avant la mise en circulation réelle.
> J'suis sûr qu'il sait même pas comment il peut déplacer ce fil ailleurs...



Ah bon ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah si quand même !
> Et moi ma couleur violette c'est naturel !!



C'est vrai que Rezb' c'est une coloration violette avec la permanente


----------



## NED (8 Juin 2005)

Quelle pluie de culture ce forum Macgénération !
On en apprend tous les jours....
Tip top...


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?



Attends, y'a encore certains de tes potes gamers qui savent pas comment tu draguais les nonnes de la charité de l'autre timbré quand t'étais ado. Laisse-leur du temps. 

Quant à ma charmante couleur violette, elle est, comme chacun le sait, sauf ceux qui nous appellent violet, magenta.


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

Le destinataire du colis a refusé ce dernier - Nous avons été contraint de vous le réexpedier 

Les nonnes de St Gildas, y'a bien longtemps qu'il n'y en a plus. Je crois qu'il reste un couvent du côté de vannes, mais je n'ai plus le nom en tête.


----------



## Bilbo (8 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Attends, y'a encore certains de tes potes gamers qui savent pas comment tu draguais les nonnes de la charité de l'autre timbré quand t'étais ado. Laisse-leur du temps.


Le Bar -> Les gamerz -> Le Bar  -> Les gamerz. Dans pas longtemps, ce tradada se sera plus promené que celui-là.  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quant à ma charmante couleur violette, elle est, comme chacun le sait, sauf ceux qui nous appellent violet, magenta.


Si tu veux.  De toutes façons on vous appelle les cardinaux alors que le violet est la couleur des évêques. Une flagornerie de plus ou de moins.   

À+


----------



## Bilbo (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le destinataire du colis a refusé ce dernier - Nous avons été contraint de vous le réexpedier


Bon on y va chez daffyb ?   

À+


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le Bar -> Les gamerz -> Le Bar  -> Les gamerz. Dans pas longtemps, ce tradada se sera plus promené que celui-là.



Tu as du te tromper ! 

Le Bar -> Les gamerz -> Le Bar  -> Les gamerz -> Le Bar


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Attends, y'a encore certains de tes potes gamers qui savent pas comment tu draguais les nonnes de la charité de l'autre timbré quand t'étais ado. Laisse-leur du temps.
> 
> Quant à ma charmante couleur violette, elle est, comme chacun le sait, sauf ceux qui nous appellent violet, magenta.


 Le premier à l'avoir eue cette couleur, c'est quand même moi. Ne manquait que la fonction, soit, mais finalement, j'avais le principal.

@ Madonna : c'est parce que je me fais si rare que je vous suis si cher ! et je vous le rends bien


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le destinataire du colis a refusé ce dernier - Nous avons été contraint de vous le réexpedier



T'as honte que tes potes te voient comme ça, hein ! 



> Les nonnes de St Gildas, y'a bien longtemps qu'il n'y en a plus. Je crois qu'il reste un couvent du côté de vannes, mais je n'ai plus le nom en tête.



Taratata. Centre d'accueil religieux, qui disent. Donc des jeunes nonnes, et des ados boutonneux qui préparent les prochaines JMJ. Dont les prochaines auront lieu à Cologne, où les jeunes cathos ne boiront que de l'eau.


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux.  De toutes façons on vous appelle les cardinaux alors que le violet est la couleur des évêques. Une flagornerie de plus ou de moins.
> 
> À+




Faut-il que je joue à l'archiviste pour te rappeller que TU as entériné et la couleur, et l'appellation ?


----------



## Bilbo (8 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il que je joue à l'archiviste pour te rappeller que TU as entériné et la couleur, et l'appellation ?


Chiche. Tu auras ainsi l'honneur d'être le premier à déplacer un fil de la cave à la surface ; choisis bien le point de chute.   

À+


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as honte que tes potes te voient comme ça, hein !
> 
> 
> 
> Taratata. Centre d'accueil religieux, qui disent. Donc des jeunes nonnes, et des ados boutonneux qui préparent les prochaines JMJ. Dont les prochaines auront lieu à Cologne, où les jeunes cathos ne boiront que de l'eau.



Peut etre alors, mais ca n'est pas vraiment un monde que je frequente a vraie dire 

Par contre doit y avoir un soucis, le topic etait revenu chez moi. Je n'ai pas manqué de réparer le bug. Tu me connais


----------



## Spyro (8 Juin 2005)

D'façon le seul vrai dépositaire du violet c'est moi  

_Et puis moi je porte pas de robes_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Hehooo ! moi non plus he ! Par contre, moi, j'ai des cheveux partout sur le crâne... et ça, c'est pas donné à tout le monde


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> D'façon le seul vrai dépositaire du violet c'est moi
> 
> _Et puis moi je porte pas de robes_



Et t'as pas honte ? Te ballader à poil ... Euh ... à écailles à ton age !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, moi, j'ai des cheveux partout sur le crâne... et ça, c'est pas donné à tout le monde



Euh, même moi j'en ai malgré mon âge, alors pouille-pouille


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, même moi j'en ai malgré mon âge, alors pouille-pouille


 C'est vrai que d'en avoir encore un peu a ton age tiend de la performance


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juin 2005)

Et pourtant, je les coupe très court


----------



## Spyro (8 Juin 2005)

La performance c'est d'avoir des cheveux sur son casque moi je trouve !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juin 2005)

Tiens, ce thread a encore re-demenage ?  c'est quoi ces vas-et-viens  c'est pas serieux les enfants    :rateau:


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2005)

Ha oui, tiens !

De retour au bar...

Il y avait trop de bruit à la cave ???


----------



## Spyro (8 Juin 2005)

Bar ou cave, il a pas bougé de mes _discussions suivies_, et c'est tout ce qui compte pour moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bar ou cave, il a pas bougé de mes _discussions suivies_, et c'est tout ce qui compte pour moi



Nan, mais elle voulait dire que pour ceux qui restent DANS le thread, à force de monter et descendre, ils chopent le mal de mer !


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mais elle voulait dire que pour ceux qui restent DANS le thread, à force de monter et descendre, ils chopent le mal de mer !


 Ca fait plus couleur locale comme ca


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Le mâle de mère ? Fils de croqueuse d'hommes... ça doit être traumatique comme expérience. 'me demande bien ce que l'archiviste schizoïde en penserait s'il était encore des nôtres.


----------



## macelene (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Le mâle de mère ? Fils de croqueuse d'hommes... ça doit être traumatique comme expérience. 'me demande bien ce que l'archiviste schizoïde en penserait s'il était encore des nôtres.


 
    mais que racontes-tu..?


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais que racontes-tu..?


 Je sais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

je me demande où demain je vais retrouver le gildas !!!!!  

peut etre dans le coin caché de global ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juin 2005)

Robertav, c'est GIL-DA sans 's'   :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juin 2005)

nan y'a un 's' vieux crouton


----------



## Bilbo (9 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> nan y'a un 's' vieux crouton


Tu me rappelles un vieux débat dans certains milieux. À Strasbourg il y a une place Broglie et les Strasbourgeois appellent cette place "place BRO-GLI". Normal, tu me diras. Il paraît que non. Il paraît que le nom de cette grande famille se prononce "DE-BREUIL". :mouais:

Tu interprètes le parallèle comme tu veux, mon Baffou. :love: :love: :love:

 

À+


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu me rappelles un vieux débat dans certains milieux. À Strasbourg il y a une place Broglie et les Strasbourgeois appellent cette place "place BRO-GLI". Normal, tu me diras. Il paraît que non. Il paraît que le nom de cette grande famille se prononce "DE-BREUIL". :mouais:
> 
> Tu interprètes le parallèle comme tu veux, mon Baffou. :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...



C'est pas il parait, contradiction a été immortalisée par Coluche ("y zont des noms de faux cul, qui se prononcent pas comme ils s'écrivent."). En fait, la vraie prononciation, ce serait de breugle.


----------



## Hamster de combat (9 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi, file réviser !


 Oui.... il aurait fallu :sick:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Oui.... il aurait fallu :sick:



Nan, il aurait phallus (le "s" se prononce ici )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu me rappelles un vieux débat dans certains milieux. À Strasbourg il y a une place Broglie et les Strasbourgeois appellent cette place "place BRO-GLI". Normal, tu me diras. Il paraît que non. Il paraît que le nom de cette grande famille se prononce "DE-BREUIL". :mouais:
> 
> Tu interprètes le parallèle comme tu veux, mon Baffou. :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...



Mon  prof d'histoire nous a dit qu'il fallait prononcer "breuil".
A propos de Gildas, p'têtre qu'il faut prononcer Gildaze ? Ah, ben oui, on n'y avait pas pensé, hein
 :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2005)

Mon petit doigt me dit qu'il faut prononcer "debreuille" 
(vanne pour vieux - fanas de prise d'otage avec phalanges en paquet-cadeau )


----------



## NED (27 Juin 2005)

ha bon t'as des petits doigts toi ?


----------

